# Any Lorde fans here?



## wainscottbl (Oct 24, 2014)

So I have do admit I am not hip on modern music but I do know who Lorde is and like her music. Really the only way I come to learn about this sort of stuff is through friends and chance. There was a time I must admit when I was almost against most modern music. A sort of foolish neo-reactionary stage that for all its folly has made me wiser. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlcIKh6sBtc


Anyway wondering if there are any other fans here. And you can pass any more hip stuff my way. Always tryin to be kool. I'm hipper than a hipster and kooler than the iceberg that sank the Titanic.


----------



## Greimour (Oct 24, 2014)

I don't know if I would say 'fan'

I tend to not like songs if I can't relate to the lyrics, but that doesn't limit what I like as much as people think.

Hmm. Explanation attempt:

I am a little weird. On one hand, I can love a melody, symphony or music in general, etc. Like Bella's Lullaby by Edward Cullen in Twilight is an awesome Piano piece. Even though to me it is Rivers Flow in You by Yiruma with possibly slight changes. Also similar to Claire de Lune by Debussy... people argue over which is the 'original' and whether or not Robert Pattinson really composed his own piece. *Shrugs*

I also like stuff by beethoven, Motzart and others. I remember a flashmob that reminded me how much I like well played music: Here

Then there are songs that I don't understand the words to but love anyway, like O Mio Babbino Caro which I only became aware of thanks to Amira Willighagen during Hollands Got Talent competition. Found here

~~~

In conlcusion, it is hard to classify what I like by any simple means. BUT:

Lorde has the typical 'look' for a star. She is a beautiful New Zealander who will naturally attract attention.  
She also has an exceptional voice that people will _want_ to listen to.

So then I come along and have a listen. 

Lyrics:

I've never seen a diamond in the flesh
I cut my teeth on wedding rings in the movies
And I'm not proud of my address
In the torn up town, no post code envy
~~~

I can't relate to that and I am like, 'this song so far is _meh_' < less than good.

As the song continues I wonder if I will ever listen to it again at a time it just doesn't happen to be randomly playing on the radio or wherever. I figure I probably wont.

However:

By the second time she sings: [Lyrics]

But every song's like:
Gold teeth
Grey Goose
Tripping in the bathroom
Bloodstains
Ball gowns
Trashing the hotel room
We don't care, we're driving Cadillacs in our dreams

But everybody's like:
Crystal
Maybach
Diamonds on your timepiece
Jet planes
Islands
Tigers on a gold leash
We don't care, we aren't caught up in your love affair

And we'll never be royals (royals)
It don't run in our blood
That kind of lux just ain't for us, we crave a different kind of buzz
Let me be your ruler (ruler)
You can call me queen bee
And baby I'll rule, I'll rule, I'll rule, I'll rule
Let me live that fantasy

~~~

I am like: OK, I could listen to this again... and I do.

So. Am I a fan? Hard to say. I won't follow her - that is to say; I won't buy an album that is her simply because I like her. She hasn't had enough songs I like to do that. 
Would I get excited by going to a concert she is performing at? No. 
Would I go out of my way to get her signature? No
Would I ask her for a signature if she just happened to be in front of me? No
Would I treat her any different to any other person I meet in life? No
[... list goes on  with plenty of No's ...]

I guess that all means I am not a fan. A fan is basically short for fanatic and I don't have the displacement to get hyped up over celebrities or any form of famous person/idol. I would probably be proud of meeting certain members of the Royal Family (UK) and a little excited... maybe Ronan Keating, Alexis Bledel, Chloe Moretz, Derek Landy, Trudi Canavan, and others... so I am a fan of theirs I guess... but I don't do the whole stalker thing on twitter and news, or become any kind of fanatic. So, guess it depends on what you consider a fan to be.

###

To answer your question I will say this:

I like her work enough to enjoy it.


Does that answer the question enough? ^_^


~Kev.
​​


----------



## Morkonan (Oct 24, 2014)

All I learned about Lorde, I learned from South Park.


----------



## wainscottbl (Oct 24, 2014)

Greimour said:


> I don't know if I would say 'fan'
> 
> I tend to not like songs if I can't relate to the lyrics, but that doesn't limit what I like as much as people think.
> 
> ...



Yep. Same here. I like melodies and all that. If a song catches my fancy I like it. I am not hip on what's what in the world of modern music. Like I never thought I would really _like _anything by Selena Gomez anymore than I would anything by Taylor Swift. Sure I find that "Mean" song catchy and nice to listen to among some others but I feel sort of silly to actually like her music. But I really was taken by this song by Selena Gomez for example. I found it remarkably good and much different that I expected one of her songs to be because well she's a Disney channel actress gone pop star:

[video=youtube;XaIzMzA0z8s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XaIzMzA0z8s[/video]

Maybe I have no taste. Who cares. I like the tune and the lyrics. I think they are good. And that's all that matters. I expected all Selena Gomez songs to be tears over Bieber after all.


----------



## Greimour (Oct 24, 2014)

Haha, can't share your view on that song by Selena. I like her though...

I know what you mean though, I felt similarly toward Demi Lovato.

Songs by Demi I liked:

'Let it Go' - but I partially think thats because it was so overplayed by my neighbours and because I liked the film 'FROZEN' lol.
'La La Land' (Not sure why but when it starts I automatically smile.)
'Remember December' - Makes absolutely no sense to me but for a while I had it on most of my playlists. I just like it.


This thread would have probably been better in the music section somewhere rather than writing lounge, but guess it fits the lounge description. ^_^


----------



## TKent (Oct 24, 2014)

I saw her live last month at midtown

She put on a great show

I never cared for royals but adore some if her songs: team and tennis court 2 of my favs!


----------



## wainscottbl (Oct 24, 2014)

Yeah, a friend who tries to be, well...not sure what he tries to be...said he was a bit ashamed to like some of Lorde's music because he's into heavy metal and classic rock I guess. Which I can understand. It took a little courage when this subject came up to say I liked that Selena Gomez song. Of course he poked fun at me for it but all in good fun. He said the song sucked. Maybe. Who cares. I say if you like it you like it. I would not be caught dead buying a Selena Gomez album though. Well maybe if I was buying it for my niece or something but in other words I would not buy one for myself. I don't even think I'd buy a Lorde album. I've got a cell phone if I want to do that. It's between me and the NSA. I have to admit there are even a few Taylor Swift songs I like. I've got a kind of weirdo Aspie crush on her, yes, but never really cared for her music. It's more for teenage girls anyway isn't it? But I can relate to some of it I am a bit shamed to admit. Never was the cool guy in school and she sings about that stuff when she's not singing about breakups--and despite all the jokes about it what poets do not write about broken hearts? Some of the songs, blush, are likable but I will never be caught dead with it on my cell phone. There's VEVO. She's got a new album out. Is she still singing about high school drama? I don't know. I hope she's growing out of that nonsense. Nine years out of high school I look back and laugh that four years of my life was such a big deal. 

Really I'm not a zealot about home schooling but I never buy the nonsense that "home schoolers don't have proper social skills and are weird". I was Latin Mass Roman Catholic from the time I graduated until a year ago or so. I knew plenty of home school types. Trust me the home school types were always more mentally stable and as good as anyone else at socializing. High school drama is sure to create more mental illness than home schooling. Not going to home school my kids just because high school sucked socially. Rather because it was a horrible education and my children will get a good liberal arts education. A few options: home school, magnet school, private school. Everything I know I learned on my own. My children will read Plato before they are 18. They will know the difference between accidents and substances, what first principles are, and who said: "ever the best of friends ain't we Pip?"


----------



## Greimour (Oct 24, 2014)

wainscottbl said:


> They will know the difference between accidents and substances, what first principles are, and who said: "ever the best of friends ain't we Pip?"



Wouldn't that be: "Ever the best of friends aint *us*, Pip?" said by Joe in Charles Dickens Great Expectations *Looks across to the book and wonders if I should check the page just to be an extra special kind of 'ha, I knew that' kind of show off. :stupid:

And what you talking about anyway? I'd put Taylor Swift on my phone and show my friends. I can't say I like the majority of her songs, because I don't know them... but there are definitely some I do. Including _Love Story_. I thought the lyrics to that were kind of cool and clever.

I think she is good looking but I don't look at her and think "Yeah, she's hott." or anything of the British version to that end. I don't really fall for blondes. Not since I was about 11. Holly Valance is probably the only exception but hers was only dyed blnode and I liked her since she was Felicity Skully in Neighbours. I never watch TV series (ever, at all) but when I spotted her on Neighbours I started watching it - haha. I've fancied a few celebrities though, hasn't everyone? Kylie Minogue since she was in the film Street Fighter. Rachel Stevens (until she brought out 'Sweet Dreams my LA ex') Everyone adored her in that video but all her appeal disappeared for me.

I have no shame when it comes to music. If I like it, I will play it. If you don't like it and we're in my house...unlucky. 



I've never read Plato. o.0

Lol.

Edit: 

With quoting Joe, maybe a mispelling: "_Ever the best_ of _friends_; *an't* _us_, _Pip_?"
Tempted to find out now. :angry:


----------



## wainscottbl (Oct 24, 2014)

Yeah, I'd by Taylor Swift in my phone, too, and well, I can't say what else I'd do if she let me. I don't think she'd put it in one of her songs. :love-struck: That's what I like. She's so prim and proper. She puts her hands in her lap when she's interviewed and while awkward manages to pull of a sort of clumsy elegance. She's sort of a goodie two shoes, but that implies self-righteousness and I don't get that vibe from her. Miley Cyrus on the other hand would not scruple to sing about bedtime love. :cocksure: But personally I don't she's that good looking of late. She was never beautiful IMO and this new look is really bad on her. It's like a look of desperation like that whole scandal onstage.


----------



## Greimour (Oct 24, 2014)

I don't know enough about Taylor Swift to offer response to that. Lol

There aren't many Disney Girls I really like that much anyway, so Miley Cyrus never even entered my radar. Her age might be a factor in that. She may be legal and all that now but I still see that kid from the TV show my sister watched years ago. Her co-star from that show is better looking anyway, what was her name; Emily Osment? I don't even like blondes! (He says as more blondes who are good looking continue to stream into his mind)

Good looking is one thing, but fancying or liking on any higher level than acknowledging looks is something else. >.>

Anyway: We strayed way far from Lorde. How is it we have covered more Disney Girls than not? Thinking about it, Miley Cyrus held some appeal in the film Last Song, and in the music video "Party in the USA" I can't say she was bad looking. Osment still better looking though.

I prefer older celebs, like Rachel McAdams, Jennifer Aniston, Jennifer Lopez, Mariah Carey, Christina Aguilera, etc. You get the idea I think. Though like on higher degree than appreciating beauty..? Don't think so. 

*Thinks about it for a minute*

OK, I probably have some sort of admiration for Rachel McAdams. If I thought I could pull it off I would definitely try my luck with her.

Kelly Clarkson too, thinking about it. A blonde made the list! Think it's dyed though, I am sure I've seen her with brown hair and she was lush!

And Fergie! Damn, I don't care about her voice at all, but she is gorgeous. o.0

How did this become a beauty contest? >.<


----------



## wainscottbl (Oct 24, 2014)

So the thread has gone astray into beautiful celeb women. That's the name of the game on web forums. Pretty much the same on on forums it seems. Anyway yeah I like many women on a higher level. Taylor Swift I admire for the reasons I said. She's no saint but I admire her rather honest manner. She seems humble and down to earth. Has a sort of clumsy elegance. Likely slept with a few of her loves but I would not call her the "s word". Girls I call the "s word" are the types that sleep around but then pretend to be the Virgin Mary or something. Give me a prostitute over that type any day! 

And yes Emily Osment was always better looking that Miley. 

Yes, it's going off topic here but we are not bound like on other threads. That's the beauty of forums. You can have these weirdo conversations under the thin veil of the internet. Though it's not always so thin. I said something the other day on one forum in a politics section. Soon some jerk had goodgled me because he did not like my pro-Russian views and had found some old dating site I had been on and some other stuff. It was sort of scary but more annoying than anything. So if someone wants to find what I say on here it's not that hard. My username is my last name. But this is why I can never run for public office above anything other than city level. I've said too many stupid things, off colour and so forth, to get elected. Opponents always look for random crap you've said on the internet. Some blog posts you made when you were in your young twenties. No excuse for being young and stupid like everyone was at that age. Nope. I'd be made a laughing stock well before the primaries because of posts like this. But not many Catos out there anyway and Ralph Nader got elected, so I'm in good company.


----------



## belthagor (Oct 25, 2014)

[video=youtube;8aHW_TFtGPQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aHW_TFtGPQ[/video]


----------



## DanCaetta (Oct 26, 2014)

I wrote to her Heroin album for a while... I like things with a constant, mellow beat, and that album did it for me for a while.  Then the lyrics started influencing me and getting in my head while I was thinking up dialogue and plot twists, so I dumped it.  I adore her lyrics tho... simple metaphors, good stories, and completely heartfelt.  

I stick to drone metal like Ufomammut and mellow EDM like the Glitch Mob now 

- - - Updated - - -



belthagor said:


> [video=youtube;8aHW_TFtGPQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aHW_TFtGPQ[/video]



thank you for this.  Best minute of my life (my life being defined by the last 5 minutes lived).


----------



## TKent (Oct 26, 2014)

Darn, I looked foward to getting home from my camping trip to get back in on this intelligent discussion of Lorde, and what happens???  Boys will be boys. 

(I actually like Zendaya a lot, she was disney... LOL)

[video=youtube_share;cyLE48i4XY0]http://youtu.be/cyLE48i4XY0[/video]


----------



## wainscottbl (Oct 27, 2014)

Can't say I am a fan, but I love her eyes and lips. Seductive. Reminds me of that new Transformers hottie that's replacing Megan Fox, Nicola Peltz

http://www.hawtcelebs.com/wp-conten...imagine-dragons-perfomance-in-hong-kong_1.jpg

The picture would not fix, but don't worry she's completely dressed. :love-struck:

But about the music, its just not my style in general so my opinion isn't worth much. She's talented though. What Disney show did she play in?


----------



## wainscottbl (Oct 27, 2014)

DanCaetta said:


> I wrote to her Heroin album for a while... I like things with a constant, mellow beat, and that album did it for me for a while.  Then the lyrics started influencing me and getting in my head while I was thinking up dialogue and plot twists, so I dumped it.  I adore her lyrics tho... simple metaphors, good stories, and completely heartfelt.
> 
> I stick to drone metal like Ufomammut and mellow EDM like the Glitch Mob now
> 
> ...



Yeah, and to get back to Lorde like someone was hoping (sorry I am a mix of ideal romantic and lusty animal) I do agree with the assessment quoted on her music and lyrics.


----------



## belthagor (Oct 27, 2014)

DanCaetta said:


> I wrote to her Heroin album for a while... I like things with a constant, mellow beat, and that album did it for me for a while.  Then the lyrics started influencing me and getting in my head while I was thinking up dialogue and plot twists, so I dumped it.  I adore her lyrics tho... simple metaphors, good stories, and completely heartfelt.
> 
> I stick to drone metal like Ufomammut and mellow EDM like the Glitch Mob now
> 
> ...



It gets better......

[video=youtube;FQB6WtoTRMo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQB6WtoTRMo[/video]


----------



## TKent (Oct 27, 2014)

Not sure which show. I don't actually watch Disney, just heard this song and added it to my 'dance music' playlist and saw someplace that she was Disney. 



> But about the music, its just not my style in general so my opinion isn't worth much. She's talented though. What Disney show did she play in?


----------



## ShadowEyes (Oct 27, 2014)

My first thought was, "Oh cool, something I haven't heard before." But then I listen to the song and I'm like ... "Hmmm. This is on the radio all the time." Doesn't mean that I don't like it. It has good melody. I'm just not that much of a fan, either. It's more that I'm force-fed music because my car doesn't have a working CD player, so.... Half the time you can't understand what they're saying on the radio anyway, so perhaps I had already formed my first impressions. In a similar way, I'm just going to plug one of my favorite musicians (because I love the lyrics, when I _do_ take the time to look them up). So here you go:

[video=youtube;foGYO9nEFSQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foGYO9nEFSQ[/video]

From the liner notes of the song, he mentions the drum track and I have to agree, it's pretty okay. I guess good luck with analyzing the lyrics?  ::teasing::

Btw, I learned about this from the Humble Music Bundle, so it's not like I'm super-hip or anything.


----------



## DanCaetta (Oct 28, 2014)

Oh I saw the episode, just not the clip of her in the flesh saying "ya ya ya..."

Perhaps I should take a notebook into the crapper with me.


----------



## TKent (Oct 28, 2014)

Have you tried Twenty One Pilots?  Great lyrics as well.



> Half the time you can't understand what they're saying on the radio anyway, so perhaps I had already formed my first impressions. In a similar way, I'm just going to plug one of my favorite musicians (because I love the lyrics, when I _do take the time to look them up). So here you go:_


----------



## Greimour (Oct 28, 2014)

wainscottbl said:


> Can't say I am a fan, but I love her eyes and lips. Seductive. Reminds me of that new Transformers hottie that's replacing Megan Fox, Nicola Peltz
> 
> http://www.hawtcelebs.com/wp-conten...imagine-dragons-perfomance-in-hong-kong_1.jpg
> 
> ...



Wasn't it Good Luck Charlie? That's going back 2-3 years but she wasn't the lead or anything so not that memorable. 

I think she was in a few Disney films too... her most famous role I think was in Shake It Up, not sure if that is Disney.


----------



## DanCaetta (Oct 28, 2014)

Shake it up was the big one.  Disney and Nick know how to pick their female entertainers.....


----------



## wainscottbl (Oct 28, 2014)

My favourite of the Disney/Nick females was Victoria Justice, I think. I just love those high cheekbones. I also liked that one morbid girl on Victorious played by Elizabeth Gilles. I always like the dark looking girls. But Victoria Justice was a good pick for them. Justice is a Scottish name but she's got to have Latin blood in her. The dark hair and eyes with the cheekbones. Latin women have the best cheekbones. My favourite type of a woman is a a European parented woman with Latin blood. Say a white father and Peruvian mother. The best of both worlds.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Nov 2, 2014)

wainscottbl said:


> Anyway wondering if there are any other fans here. And you can pass any more hip stuff my way. Always tryin to be kool. I'm hipper than a hipster and kooler than the iceberg that sank the Titanic.



Now that is some top-level coolness right there!

Kidding aside, yeah, I listen to Lorde a bit, though I am not necessarily a fan. I have a huge crush on her, though. Does that count?


----------

